# Hi



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Welcome panic,theres also an introduction thread btw.


----------



## Panic661 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yea, completely looked past it..realized that afterwards.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear you haven't found your way out of mexifornia yet.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome brother.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## Panic661 (Oct 24, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear you haven't found your way out of mexifornia yet.


Too much work to leave


----------

